# اجهزة العلاج الفيزيائي physiotherapy (العلاج الطبيعي)



## شكرى محمد نورى (18 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .

هو احد الأختصاصات الطبية المستقلة في علاج الكثير من الأمراض والأصابات المفصلية والشلل عند

الكبار والصغار بكافة اشكاله وامراض النخاع الشوكي وضمور العضلات والأمراض العصبية وغيرها.

ويفتقد قسم الهندسة الطبية من مواضيع ومشاركات ومشاريع من هذا القبيل .

ومن جملة هذه الأجهزة التي تستخدم في هذا المجال .

1- اجهزة الأمواج فوق الصوتية .
2- اجهزة الأشعة تحت الحمراء وفوق البنفسجية .
3-اجهزة العلاج المائي .
4- اجهزة التيارات الكهربائية .
5- اجهزة الموجات القصيرة .
6- اجهزة المساج .

لذا اهيب بالزملاء واعضاء القسم الهندسة الطبية بوضع مشاركاتهم في مجال هذا الأختصاص من كافة

النواحي ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير .

البغدادي:55:


----------

